# STEVE KAISER



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Many of ya'll have probably heard by now that my grandfather Steve Kaiser had quite a serious accident Tuesday and has been in SINU at Baptist hospital since then. I just wanted to let everyone know that his condition is still the same as when he arrived at the hospital and he is in a coma. My family and I wanted to sincerely thank everyone for their prayers and concerns throughout this tough week... Always remember how strong and courageous he is... he will pull through this. Keep the prayer chains going! Many Blessings!



-Nina Kaiser-


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

nina if ya'll need anything let me know. I've been pretty busy the past couple of days but i'll try to stop by tomorrow. ya'll have always been there for me and i've spent many nights on yalls couch when my mom was in the hospital. I love ya'll


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

God Bless yall ! and may steve pull through this.

Prayrs sent :angel


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Nina

Thank You for the update on Steve's progress.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent! :angel:angel:angel


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

We're praying for you all Nina!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Never met the guy... but have read inspiring fishing articles about him..

Prayers Sent!


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers sent:angel


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Nina

Myself and Sylvia sends our best wishes for Steve and his family. In addition to being a first class person, he and Wally have created numbers that will probably not be surpassed. It would be everyone's hope that he will add to his Legacy.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Nina, your grandfather is my hero. Our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

nina u probably dont know mebut spent a manay day on the old pcola pier with wally and ur grandfather sammy . hope everything comes out for the family. frank helton


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

What a great man Steve is! 

His intensity and persistance were excellent examples of what it takes to be a succesful offshore fisherman. True gentleman too ,which of course is to be expected from Naval Academy grads.

When I was fishing offshore seriously, in pursuit of the PBGFC Championship, the one "given" was that if you were going to win, you HAD to beat Steve Kaiser!

May God grace us all and allow Steve to fish again!

John Soule


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Have known Steve for at least thirty years, Class Guy, Best wishes.

Mac Creech


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you so much Mr.Mike... Your an awsome man just like my grandfatherand you have made a huge impact on my entire family.Thank you again...Keep praying! 

-Nina Kaiser


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive heard your name quite a few times in the Kaiser household...they always had great things to say about you! Thank you for remembering my family. Keep praying... Hes going to pull through this.

-Nina Kaiser


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets just say the tournaments are gonna be a piece of cake while hes restin up... Ya'll better be prepared when he get up though cuz I know hes rarein to go! haha! Keep praying and stay positive! God is in control now...

-Nina Kaiser


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Nina,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong and just remember, prayer is a powerful thing!:angel:angel


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nina,*

*Your family is in my prayers daily.*

*Steve, Tony, and Dickie took me for my first Cobia hunt!!!*

*Boy was it exciting to hook-uponboard the Venture!!!!!*


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Jamie! That means so much comming from the woman that I grew up envying! God Bless!

-Nina Kaiser


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

'I do not know Steve..but would like to send my prayers aLso''i too was in coma in 1988''for 14 days and walk out of hostipal in 28 days' do not get up hope'God is good''just talk to him'''sending my prayers with love and hope...xoxoxxo:angel:grouphug:grouphug


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Nina,



Your grandfather is a legend around here when it comes to fishing. I've had to pleasure of meeting him many times and always enjoyed talking with him about fishing among other things.



My thoughts and prayers are with him and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Any updates? I saw Dicky at the weigh in Saturday night, and yesterday while at the hospital, I looked in the waiting room but did not see any of the family. I did find out he was still in SICU. Still Praying for Steve. :angel


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well... As for what the Doctors have told its not looking good. He has phnomeia in his lungs from the tube they have going down his throat and they are nowdiscussing putting in a treach so that his breathing will not damage his lungs. We have seen alittle movement which is definently a sign of hope for our family at this time. The two drains that were in his head have been removed at this time because the doctors said they were not needed anymore. He is able to breath on his own,but is on a venalator so that the doctorscantake as much stress off his body as possible. We appreciate all the prayers from everyone. We alsothank everyone who has came up to the hospital to show support. Oh and if anyone comes upto the hospital tocomfort the family, remember that there are two SINU waiting rooms. Most people dont realize that and figure that no one is there. REMEMBER, this is the KAISER family....We stick together! heheh! Keep the prayers coming!!

-Nina Kaiser


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nina,

You don't know me, but just remember that all things are possible through prayer. Nothing is too big for God to handle. We will continue to do our part. :angel:angel:angel


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Your grandfather is very special to the Pensacola fishing community. Back when I was a member of the PBGFC I always enjoyed his seminars at the meetings as well as his knowledge of our local fishery.

I'll never forget a night in Port Eads when he & Wally Coupe showed up on the Venture after fishing just a little too far to the west on a scheduled day trip! Just another day on the water for Mr. Kaiser. 



My thoughts are with you & your family.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

nina...my wife kelly is director of patient care at baptist...if you need anything call for her and she will be there.



i also talked with dickie and told him if i needed to walk dogs water lawns take trash cans to the curb to please call me...85-982-7858



GOD be with you and your entire family!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Kaiser has forgotten more about fishing than most of us will ever know.He is a legend on the gulf coast!!!!!

I wish him a speedy recovery.

Dave and Marlana


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nina, can you give us a update today? We are all still sending up the prayers for Steve andyour Family. Like Capt. Wes said, if anything is needed, send out a note, we live close over here and we can be there in a few minutes to help around the house of what ever the needs might be.

:angel:angel:angel


----------



## conkle (Jun 15, 2008)

all my prayers are with steve and family. dave conkle


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey everyone...As of right now his condition is the same as before. The doctors said that there is no progression as seen in the test results, but today one of his eyes was peeled open just a tiny bit and that was a whole new level of hope for us. As I said in the last message, he has caught pneumonia while being in the hospital. Even though that is a terrible thing to have, he is displaying signs that he is aware of the infection in his lungs, because he is coughing. This is a very good thing, cuz once again it gives us all more hope!! All these little movements are so inspiring in times like these... Thank you everyone for the prayers!! Our love and appreciation goes out to you all.



As for the people concerned about the needs of the family...I'm pretty sure we have everything covered for right now... BUT, if he dont hurry and wake up, were gonna need someone to run that boat and Cadillac of his!! haha!! Oh and cut his grass too!! Anyone that knows my grandpa knows how much he envys his yard...im sure it'll need some cutting soon!! lol just kidding... Thank you for your kind hearts every one!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the report my prayers are aimed at steve and his full recovery!!!:angel


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Anybody ever remember asking Steve "What time is it?" He would go in to a dissertation of the philosophy of time . I wish I could remember it. Branded in to his mind fromhis Naval Academy days.

When Capt. Geo and I had him aboard the "My Vice" on a several day drip , I remember him becoming quite concerned about "when we shaved"...He figured it out on his own...

God bless all of us by letting Steve fish again! 

John Soule...

One of my buddies who is a Naval Academy grad remembered the "What time is it?"..<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sir, I am greatly embarrassed and deeply humiliated that due to unforeseen circumstances beyond my control, the inner workings and hidden mechanisms of my chronometer are in such in accord with the great sidereal movement with which time is generally reckoned that I cannot with any degree of accuracy state the correct time, sir. But without fear of being too greatly in error, I will state that it is about __ minutes, __ seconds, and __ ticks past __ bells.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 24, 2009)

Nina,

I have known your grandfather for many years. I caught my first Blue Marlin while fishing aboard the Venture and we shared many trips together in our seperate boats. I just today learned that he was in the hospital. Please be asured that Kathy and I send our love and prayers to the entire Kaiser family. If we can do anything at all, have Dickie or Tony call me. Art O'Reilly


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nina,*

*Thanks for the reports.*

*Prayers are sent daily!!!!*


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Obviously, many of us have "Steve " memories.I've shared a few.Now is the time to share them..... Maybe they will build his strength; but I know hearing a few more will build mine...

.... Then there was the time he watched me gnawing mussles from a piece of flotsam... "Why you doin' that? Because I was Hungry!

"Here is a Friday night salute to "*Mr. October! *Truly,*one of our worlds' finest men!*

May God bless us all and let Steve fish again! *Salute!*

John Soule


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Does anybody know how many re-powers Steve went through on the "Venture"?

I can remember four, but I'd bet it is twice that.... He likes fresh power!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Worn Out (4/24/2009)*Does anybody know how many re-powers Steve went through on the "Venture"?
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember four, but I'd bet it is twice that.... He likes fresh power!




And a tight hair cut and blue marlin.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I've tried to get a "High and Tight " cut. They just keep giving me the "Handsome "..... Where doeshe get the "High & Tights"? I'd bet his barber has a few "Steve " stories!

I know where to get the Blue Marlin!


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey everyone...



I just wanted to come on here and first of all thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and blessings over our family during this hard time. This afternoon at about 1:00pmthe doctors informed us that they were going to take him off the ventilator. He had a "living will" that stated that he did not want to live on any machines whatsoever. So, after 13 days of building his strength up on machines and the providing him with the finest medical care that could be offered, we finally chose to let him live out his wishes. He was taken off the ventilator and he was breathing on his own. His breathing rate was high and nurses were keeping a close eye on him, but never the less, he was breathing on his own. Nine hours later,at 10:35pm,my grandfather went home to be with the Lord... 



This is by far the hardest thing I have ever had to go through in my entire life, and I know for many of you it is just as difficult. This man was my hero. He was my inspiration.He was the one with all the answers and stories I could ever ask for... He was there when I was weak and he made me strong. I looked up to him everyday of my life and wanted to be just like him. In 2007 he made one of my life long dreams come true when he took me fishing in the Bill Hargraves Fishing Tournament. He put me on the fish that day and cheered me on as I reeled in that massive king mac that made me the Queen of the whole tournament. He is legand in Pensacola and a legend to the fishing world, but most of all he was the greatest grandfather anyone could ever ask for. In the17 years I have been on this Earth, I can truly say that I am honored to have had a grandfather as amazing and unique as Steve Kaiser because men like him should live among angels...



I will post all arrangements for the funeral as I receive it, and I'm sure it will be in the news paper as well... 



PS-- Anyone Think a tournament in his honor a good idea?? I think we should start thinking about something like that for the legend of PENSACOLA!! The fishing community was more than just neighbors and fellow fisherman to him... You all are his family as well!! 

Lets show him how much he lives on!  





Thank you Everyone and God Bless!!


----------



## xrayfixer (Feb 18, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss and our thoughts and prayers will be with you, your family, and the community that Steve obviously affected so greatly.

Matthew & Kim


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. The fishing community lost a good one. Steve was a friend of mine and I enjoyed the times we got to fish together. He will be missed.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Nina,

We're praying for you and your family...and we all will miss your hero.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mysincerest condolenses' to the family. Steve will be deeply missed.......


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nina,

I didn't know your grandfather. However, from what I have read from your posts and others here, he was certaintly loved and respected. Your communication here on this forum throughout the whole situation shows that you have beeninspired and positively influenced by him. Your grandfather will continue to watch over you, and be very proud of the young woman you have become.

You and your family are in my prayers. :angel


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Prayers go out to you & the Kaiser family . Our community has lost an Icon . We will miss those exciting fishing stories Steve was known for. 

Curt Johnson


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

What a fine man and great fisherman Steve was. Those fine days of October will always bring him to my mind;and I'm sure I'll remember him whenever I cross the 50 fathom line.

Most men of his years have out-lived their friends, but Steve kept cultivating a new crop.

My tears seem a little saltier than I remember.

May God's grace give strength to his family.

JFS


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry to hear about steve , he was a true hero in the community. My prayers are with you and your family.:angel:angel


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Terribly sorry for your family's loss. It seems your Grandfatehr was a great man!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

My prayers and thoughts are with your family. I can assure you that EVERY billfisherman along the gulf coast will always think about your grandfather everytime a "knucklehead" hits the water.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

What an incredible loss to the fishing community. I just picked up on this thread a few minutes ago. I rigged quite a few Blue and White Islanders for him at the shop. Whenever I got the first crop of ling lures I would save his favorite colors. He and Wally made an amazing team. He was an unforgettable person and I can still see him coming thru the shop door. Rest in peace, Steve.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*God Bless you and your family Nina !*

*God Blessed Pensacola with Steve Kaiser !!!*

*Hats Off to You Steve !!!!*


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

*<U> </U>*<P align=center>*<U>Fisherman's Prayer</U>*<P align=center>God grant that I may live to fish,
until my dying day,
And when it comes to my last cast,
I then most humbly pray,
When in the Lord's safe landing net,
I'm peacefully asleep,
That in his mercy I be judged,
As big enough to keep. <P align=center>Author Unknown <P align=left>Nina,<P align=left>Your grandfather is definitely a 'keeper'!! My heart aches for your family, and I pray that you all may find comfort and strength in each other and in the memories of your grandfather.God's love and light secures all, may you feel His love and peace in your lives at this time. Know that your family here on the forum is here if and when you all need anything. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.:angel<P align=left>


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

To the Kaiser Family and Nina;

Steve was known and loved by many and respected by many more who only knew his name. You can be proud that he has beenthe man he wasfor you and all of us, God needed Steveto help him daily. As a fisherman, we know we now have an Angel that will guide us as we journey around the Gulf Of Mexico. God Bless and always look up for he is watching over the Family.

The Sherouse's:angel


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I am so sorry from your loss, tears are filling my eyes as I read this and my heart goes out to you and your family. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

He will be missed!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers sent for you all :angel


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

prayers sent :angel :angel


----------



## conkle (Jun 15, 2008)

my prayers are with the family. dave conkle


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

prayers sent:angel:angel


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. Sounds like your grandfather was an amazing and well respected man who will be missed by many.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

May the Lord give you and your family guidance and comfortin the coming days..and may He welcome your grandfather home...:angel


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nina-Your family will be in the Hammond family's prayers. Last saw your grandfather when he MC'd the PBGFC Awards Banquet last month. I was telling Rach and Will what I knew about him, Mr. Coup'e, and the Venture. He was full of stories and commentary that night as always. The Gulf Coast has lost a fishing legend, but your family has what it takes to continue the legacy. May God bless the Kaiser Family and Godspeed to Steve Kaiser.:usaflag:angel


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

No one thats been around this sport locally for very long cannot say Steve was a inspiration and a pleasure to be around. We have lost a friend. He will not be forgotten.

Mac Creech


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

From what I have read I can see Steve was an amazing fisherman and a Great father/Grandfather and a Great Man overall. My prayers are with you and your family. :angel:angel


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Never Had the Pleasure of meeting this Guy but from what I have read & heard about him, he is one REALLY Class act GUY, My Prayer's and Thought are with you and your Family:angel:angel


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss and my condolences go out to you and your family. :angel


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about Steves passing. He has been an inspiration to us small boat guys to get out there and try and catch what the big boat boys go after. He will be deeply missed.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

prayers sent Mr.Kaiser will be missed by many.


----------



## VentureGirl09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay everyone...Here areall the arrangments made for the funeral. It is as follows:

<U>Sunday
</U>Oak Lawn Funeral Home/ New Warrington Rd.
Viewing 4pm-6pm

<U>Monday
</U>Holy Spirit Catholic Church/ Gulf Beach Hwy.
Funeral Services 10am

Following Funeral Services will bea Navalburial at Barrancas Cementary

Many thanks to everyone showing support... We love you all!!

-Nina Kaiser-


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

My Condolences to you and your family. May his Venture be as great in heaven as it was here on earth. God Bless.</DIV>


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

What a guy - I never had the opportunity to let him know just how much I admired him, but I'd like to think he knew. He was always willing to give advice and share anything. I am still amazed at how he and Wally Coupe, at their ages, could kick everyone's ass out there. We need more people on this earth like him; it'd be a better place, I guarantee it.


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this time of sorrow. Steve will be missed by many in our community.

Steve and Paula


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nina, I am so very sorry to hear about his passing. Sounds like he did put up a fight. Our prayers go out for you and all your family, friends that knew him and he will be truly missed. God Bless all of your family and everone who knew him. 

:angel :angel:angel:angel


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent :angel


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *VentureGirl09 (4/29/2009)*Okay everyone...Here areall the arrangments made for the funeral. It is as follows:
> 
> <U>Sunday 05/03/09
> </U>Oak Lawn Funeral Home/ New Warrington Rd.
> ...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and send my prayers to you and your family . Steve was the greatest fishermman on this board and had logged more hours than most people would ever dream of. He was my fishing hero , although i had never meet him in person. The passion he had for fishing lives on in all of us and i am sure he is fishing as we speak in the big ocean above. Having almost lost my own life two weeks ago in a boating accident , this touches home so deeply i cannot even explain it in words.

You will be Missed STEVE KAISER:usaflag


----------

